# Solved: Wireless Nightmare on IBM Thinkpad T42 Type 2373 4WG



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi

Hi. I am trying to troubleshoot Wireless Connectivity on an IBM Thinkpad T42 Type 2373 4WG.

It is pretty much impossible to connect to either of 2 different wireless networks. (Both networks are administered by me and are working fine as I can connect to both using another 2 laptops and an Apple Mac)

I have used netsh winsock reset command, uninstalled / re-installed Client for windows, file and printer sharing and tcp/ip v6, rebooted etc,

I am not convinced I have the latest driver for my wireless card. PC Pitstop reckons my existing driver is Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter 7/13/06
1.2.4.41 and I should have 8/2/06 1.2.5.37. 

I cannot find this driver.

When I run "ipconfig /all" I get

******************************
Windows IP Configuration

An internal error occurred: The operation completed successfully.

Please contact Microsoft Product Support Services for further help.

Additional information: Unknown media status code.

Or sometimes . . 
***************************
C:\Documents and Settings\The BORG>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

An internal error occurred: A device attached to the system is not functioning.

Please contact Microsoft Product Support Services for further help.

Additional information: Unknown media status code.

****************************************
Any ideas? It's XP x86 SP3 it's running


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Think I've found someone else with same problem

http://forums.lenovo.com/lnv/board/...inkpads&message.id=32831&query.id=5205#M32831

Working though it now


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think that downloading the drivers from

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-54046.html

has solved the problem but new problem is unable to connect to WPA2 but can connect to WPA


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you don't have pretty current wireless hardware, WPA2 may not work. Perhaps it's just not compatible with WPA2?


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Duly noted.

Would you say WPA is secure enough for normal domestic wi-fi?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

WPA with a strong key should do you fine. It's way better than WEP and will keep intruders out.


----------

